# A new additon to our family!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

We have a new addition to our every expanding (animal wise) home. A friend of a friend got a Chinese Crested Hairless dog from the Human Society. Evidently the previous owners, who breed Chinese Crested, did not like the dog because he was a runt. One night as they got drunk they broke three of its legs! The bastards!

Needless to say, he comes with a lot of emotional baggage and physical problems. The people we got him from had a 3 1/2 year old that did not treat it well either. Poor guy has not had much of a chance for happiness. He seems hesitant around me which is usually pretty unusual for dogs because they usually come right to me. I think a male probably did the most damage to him.

As you can see from the pics he is certainly not high on the cuteness scale compared to our Yorkie. He's an ugly cute.? I think he will do well. My even year old daughter is very good to animals and we (wife and I) certainly love them. He almost appears to be suffering from progeria.

Munchy


















Riley


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good going! Next time you get a chance, go over and break a few legs of his previous owner!!!! Break the two, then when they heal up, go break another one. Then him and the dog will be even. Good thing they've got a "human" society up where you live. :anim_lol: Seriously, anybody that could do that to an animal (especially a little dog like that), is a certified Asshole! and should be dealt with accordingly! :smt076


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Commendations to you!:smt023

Taking in an abused dog is something quite a few (but not all people) will do. That is an admirable thing.

Taking in an abused dog that looks like that, truly takes an extra kind heart.

I must wonder about anyone trying to breed hairless dogs in an environment like Montana. 

Your a good man, Tony!

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Good going! Next time you get a chance, go over and break a few legs of his previous owner!!!! Break the two, then when they heal up, go break another one. Then him and the dog will be even. Good thing they've got a "human" society up where you live. :anim_lol: Seriously, anybody that could do that to an animal (especially a little dog like that), is a certified Asshole! and should be dealt with accordingly! :smt076


Ya, it still pisses me off that someone would treat him that way.:smt076 He does seems to be making a little progress toward me. He will follow me around the house just like my Yorkie.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I actually think he's a rather charming-looking little fellow - he looks like a wise old man. Then again, I carry a Glock. Good on you for taking him in. I cannot understand people who are cruel to their pets.

The head R&D guy at Galco has two Chinese Hairless, Caballo and Pikachu, who come to work with him every day and stay in his shop during the workday. They are excellent dogs with great personalities. Did I mention Galco is a fun place to work?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, I think he's adorable! He's got such a sweet little face! Congrats, and good for you for taking in an animal that needs you and for finally helping him find happiness.


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

I think he is sweet. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're gonna have to get him a thinker dog coat then he has on in this pictures or else you'll have a pupcicle on your hands.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal there Tony. Glad to see you stepped up and took the little fellow in. He'll come around in due time. Best of luck.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's a better pic.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I actually think he's a rather charming-looking little fellow - he looks like a wise old man. Then again, I carry a Glock. Good on you for taking him in. I cannot understand people who are cruel to their pets.
> 
> The head R&D guy at Galco has two Chinese Hairless, Caballo and Pikachu, who come to work with him every day and stay in his shop during the workday. They are excellent dogs with great personalities. Did I mention Galco is a fun place to work?


That's what i thought. That's why I said it looks like he has progeria (Premature aging).


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

A hairless dog in Montana. Poor thing. He's going to need some thermal skivies and some boots. I noticed he already has some new "bling". 
Good luck with him. Many years of companionship.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

good looking on the rescue:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey man, your dog turned into a topic of conversation over dinner tonight. LOL! At least you know I was thinking of you, right?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> A hairless dog in Montana. Poor thing. He's going to need some thermal skivies and some boots. I noticed he already has some new "bling".
> Good luck with him. Many years of companionship.


My seven year old daughter picked out the bling. She insisted that mom wanted a pink one so that's what I got. When mom saw it she said, "Why'd you get pink." Oh well, he's already ugly so being dressed as a female is probably no big thing.

I still think he looks better walking away from you than toward you.:smt082


----------



## C. Dean (Jan 16, 2008)

:smt023


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Good going! Next time you get a chance, go over and break a few legs of his previous owner!!!! Break the two, then when they heal up, go break another one. Then him and the dog will be even. Good thing they've got a "human" society up where you live. :anim_lol: Seriously, anybody that could do that to an animal (especially a little dog like that), is a certified Asshole! and should be dealt with accordingly! :smt076


Word.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That's an awesome dog. Hope things work out for you as far as the baggage goes. Our first dog was a sheperd/collie mix and had been abused. We picked him up from the humane society and it took a few years for him to warm up and be himself. The one time I jokingly pointed a toy squirt gun at him he went completely beserk...it terrified him, and I have no doubt that whoever his previous owner was had pointed a gun at him numerous times. Our yellow lab, which we got from rescue labs, was also abused. He has a very strange temperament, and is still pretty wary about people he doesn't know really well. It's tough and frustrating, but rewarding nonetheless. I've watched one episode of that new show where they rescue pets, and it's absolutely heartbreaking to see how horrible a man's best friend is treated. All a dog wants is to be loved and cared for, and some people can't even do that.


----------

